# neurotransmitters



## Guest (Aug 16, 2001)

this is an article on precursors intreating depression but it is fairly readable and gives some references on the complexities in serotonin treatment that are relevant to ibs. http://www.thorne.com/altmedrev/.fulltext/5/1/64.html tom


----------

